# 2yr Gotti & razor edge



## Ldn2832 (Feb 22, 2017)

I was thinking about breeding my 2yr old Gotti & razor edge Bully. I have all of his papers. I was just wondering if I could get some advice & opinions. No hating please. Thanks in advance




























Please

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ldn2832. Great pictures of your big boy. What a sweet looking face. Spend some time here and get to know a little about the forum. I seriously doubt you'll find any haters. What advise are you looking for?

Joe


----------



## Legacy23 (Apr 28, 2009)

OP, why do you want to breed him?


----------



## Voodoochild (Oct 20, 2015)

Was wondering have you shown your boy or entered any competitions? Love his mug! LOL


----------

